# Creaking sound from front suspension



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

I seem to be hearing a weird creaking sound from the front suspension...wasnt there during test drive but now during low speed and over uneven surfaces it's bugging the crap out of the sensitive VIPs I host...anyone also have this or should I ask VW to check it out? And no it's not rocks in tires, I checked quite a bit and the sound is not cyclical.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

I have this same issue! It is very subtle and faint, almost to the point I know the dealer is going to say "it performs within specifications", and doesn't seem to have any effect on actual driving... but it is annoying knowing it is there. I'd almost describe it as a muted "rattling" or "creaking" sound that can only be heard at like 5-15 MPH. It also goes to say, that this sound was NOT there during the first 4500 miles or so I had the car - so it isn't "just the way the car is". I actually have this in the shop with them looking at it today. We will see what they say, but I'm not holding my breath they will do anything about it.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

Update: Just got the car back from the dealer. The tech verified the low rattling sound, and "installed additional screws at left front wheel trim." Not sure exactly what that means, but my wife verifies that the sound is gone. So it seems the rattling, at least in my case, was from a loose/unsecured left front wheel trim. Easy fix.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Anyway you can take some photos? I'm a little surprised it's just trim rattling around. On some other VAG sites, people have mentioned failed rubber bushings on control arms or sway arms.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

walksonair said:


> Anyway you can take some photos? I'm a little surprised it's just trim rattling around. On some other VAG sites, people have mentioned failed rubber bushings on control arms or sway arms.


Yeah, I'll try to root around under there tonight. May be that our issues are totally unrelated.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Left the car with the dealer and they said they're in touch w/ VW Technical to order a part that should fix the creaking sound. Will know more next week...


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

walksonair said:


> Left the car with the dealer and they said they're in touch w/ VW Technical to order a part that should fix the creaking sound. Will know more next week...


Sorry for the delay in getting back to you on this. After having them "fix" this issue with the aforementioned extra screws somewhere in the wheel well, I noticed the sound was still there. So I brought it back in and they are looking at it again today and contacting the corporate technical team. I wonder if it is the same issue. What part did they determine they needed to replace?


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

I got my car back for the weekend while they ordered the part...they said it was some sort of suspension boot...not sure as yet because I dont have the paperwork. I will post back once they are more clear on the fix and also try to scan the paperwork to show you what they did. But the tech confirmed that at or about 15MPH it sounded like I had studded tires in the front..


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks. So the dealer just got back to me and said they isolated it to the front drivers side strut mount. I should get the car back tomorrow. Will report if the issue is gone.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

Ok, so here's a copy of what they did the resolve the low volume rattle/creaking issue I was having at speeds below 15MPH. 

In conjunction with VW corporate, the determined it was the left front upper strut bushing and bearing. They replaced the parts listed below. I've yet to confirm myself, but the dealer and my wife report that it is now fine.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

Looks like this thread was quoted in the Atlas VWVortex article today: 
http://www.vwvortex.com/features/pros-and-cons/2018-atlas-pros-cons/


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks for the update...still waiting on my stealership to get back to me...will update when I have something.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Got the car back and the noise is gone...here's a pict of what they said was the solution: suspension boots:


----------



## rhgti1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Had similar noise for a while. Most pronounced at 10-15 MPH with steering wheel turned about half a turn to the left (no noise on right turns).
Asked the dealership to diagnose it while the vehicle was there for a failed battery replacement. They determined the front control arm bushings have to be replaced (didn't tell me if it was upper or lower arm). Waiting for ordered parts to get to the dealership. Will update.


----------



## ariedl (Mar 31, 2018)

I had noticed this noise after a couple of months of driving (Atlas was purchased in September), and received a recall letter about "loose bushings" in January. Took it in to have the work done about a month ago, but the noise is still there  Haven't had a chance to take it back, but hopefully will do so soon.


----------



## rhgti1 (Sep 8, 2004)

rhgti1 said:


> Had similar noise for a while. Most pronounced at 10-15 MPH with steering wheel turned about half a turn to the left (no noise on right turns).
> Asked the dealership to diagnose it while the vehicle was there for a failed battery replacement. They determined the front control arm bushings have to be replaced (didn't tell me if it was upper or lower arm). Waiting for ordered parts to get to the dealership. Will update.


Parts arrived this week so work was done by the dealership. Took a couple of days as they had trouble ejecting the old bushings.
Bushings were replaced on both front lower control arms.

Anyway, the work completed successfully. As for the noise - It definitely changed. Did it go away? not sure. I think there is a similar noise now when driving straight, not when turning. I guess I have to get used to it.


----------



## candycrush (Apr 12, 2018)

rhgti1 said:


> Parts arrived this week so work was done by the dealership. Took a couple of days as they had trouble ejecting the old bushings.
> Bushings were replaced on both front lower control arms.
> 
> Anyway, the work completed successfully. As for the noise - It definitely changed. Did it go away? not sure. I think there is a similar noise now when driving straight, not when turning. I guess I have to get used to it.


same creaking problem. took it in. "CREAKING NOISE COMING FROM LEFT UPPER STRUT MOUNT. OPENED VTA AND WAS ADVISED TO SEND VIDEO AND CHECK STRUT BOOTS. FOUND STRUT BOOTS IMPROPERLY INSTALLED. RESET STRUT BOOTS AND RECHECKED. NO MORE SUSPENSION NOISE"
seems ok thus far!


----------

